# Albuterol Billing



## mlillard (Sep 11, 2012)

We are having problems getting Albuterol paid with J7609 - our bottle states 2.5 mg  but the code states 1 mg so we are using J7609 with 3 units and the NDC code for 2.5 mg.  Medicare is rejecting this code as exceeding number of allowable units.  Any suggestions as to how to get this code paid. 
Thanks for your help.


----------

